# Painting plastic roofing material



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all, and happy new years. I hope everyone's Christmas was as good as mine. My youngest son and his wife announced a forth grand child, their first, with a Christmas present that both moms were to open at the same time. Their faces were priceless, once they actually figured out what was happening.
anyway. I ordered new asphalt shingles for my train station from Ozark Mountain models, Their picture led me to believe it would arrive already colored,( no big deal, really, ) it's white, so now I have to paint the product a roofing color. I was thinking a brown would work well. So, anyone have a great technique for making them look as real as possible. The roofing I had was black and I didn't do anything to it at all, so I'm new to this too.
Thanks, Wayne Evans


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne,
I like using a textured paint I get at Home Depot made by Rust-oleum. The color I have been using is called desert bisque. It leaves a nice fine kind of multicolor finish. Looks great. I think it also comes in a black. I suppose you could overpray it with another color and still retain the texture.


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

I was wondering about that paint. I think it's the same thing I used to paint a lamp I welded up a little while back. I'll give that a shot.
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

If you want a good effect, i would start with undercoating the tiles black, then drybrush several layers of red/brown over it getting lighter with every layer, this way you take out edges of the structure and enhance the look...


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

I will also be using the asphalt shingles from Ozark Miniatures, so this thread is just what I need. I have the roofing panels but have not painted them yet. The prototype for my station has sort of grey-green shingles, so I thought I would paint them grey-green and dry-brush black on them. I am several months away from paining, but I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

*Gluing styrene plastic to wood*

This goes along with the post about painting shingles. I went ahead a sprayed mine with textured spray paint. Looks pretty good, I think. now what do I use to get a good bond to a wood sub straight. Silicone maybe? They are sheets of white plastic, I guess styrene?
Wayne


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Lexel product to glue wood to metal works great. 
100% pure silicone will work also. 
Both will adhere plastic to wood, with flex, which is critical
Dennis


----------

